# Puerto Rico Question



## jont (Oct 5, 2012)

Does anyone have experience with ESJ Towers in San Juan? Thinking of going to PR next summer. Also thinking of the Hyatt in Dorado but I'm thinking it may be a little isolated for teenage kids. Any thoughts or input would be appreciated. Will be trading thru II
Thanks


----------



## PStreet1 (Oct 5, 2012)

In my opinion, you don't want to be in Dorado, out of the main area.  The bus transportation is o.k., but it does take a long time to get into the city proper, and during rush hour, the traffic is shocking.  Taxis seemed expensive to me, and they, of course, are subject to the traffic constraints also.  Renting a car doesn't solve the traffic problem and brings the parking problem.  For me, closer into the main tourist/city area is better.


----------



## sun&fun (Oct 5, 2012)

We love Puerto Rico and have stayed in the San Juan area many times. I agree with Pat's response above. Closer in is better but I know nothing about the ESJ Towers.


----------



## ilene13 (Oct 5, 2012)

If you do not want to do a trade the El Conquistador is a fantastic property.  They actually have casitas on the property, but they are not timeshares.  There is a ton of things to do including a private island.  Your kids would love it.


----------



## jont (Oct 9, 2012)

Thanks for your help guys. I checked the tug reviews on ESJ towers and it seems to be ok, nothing special. I got some thinking to do.


----------



## Ron98GT (Oct 9, 2012)

jont said:


> Thanks for your help guys. I checked the tug reviews on ESJ towers and it seems to be ok, nothing special. I got some thinking to do.


Don't know if you checked Tripadvisor?  There are 301 reviews and 160 traveler photo's :

http://www.tripadvisor.com/Hotel_Re...J_Towers-Isla_Verde_Carolina_Puerto_Rico.html

Youtube:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CBEwwjQNu5E

Bottom Line: Don't expect Marriott quality, or something even close.


----------



## natasha5687 (Oct 9, 2012)

jont said:


> Does anyone have experience with ESJ Towers in San Juan? Thinking of going to PR next summer. Also thinking of the Hyatt in Dorado but I'm thinking it may be a little isolated for teenage kids. Any thoughts or input would be appreciated. Will be trading thru II
> Thanks



The last time we went to PR we stayed in a private home that was close to everything...the ESJ towers were down the beach I would say about a 15 minute walk.  The property we stayed in was gated, private, clean, spacious, and about a block off the beach.  The owner was phenomenal and the pricing was really reasonable.  Not ESJ Towers cheap but awesome.  Nazli would likely work with you.  Here is the link to the listing  http://www.homeaway.com/vacation-rental/p181595 

FYI...I dont have any affiliation with the owner this is just where we stayed last time we were there.


----------



## Ron98GT (Oct 9, 2012)

natasha5687 said:


> The last time we went to PR we stayed in a private home that was close to everything...the ESJ towers were down the beach I would say about a 15 minute walk.  The property we stayed in was gated, private, clean, spacious, and about a block off the beach.  The owner was phenomenal and the pricing was really reasonable.  Not ESJ Towers cheap but awesome.  Nazli would likely work with you.  Here is the link to the listing  http://www.homeaway.com/vacation-rental/p181595
> 
> FYI...I dont have any affiliation with the owner this is just where we stayed last time we were there.



I think jont wants to exchange his Marriott TS in II for a TS in Puerto Rico near San Juan, not rent.

Jont, I checked RCI to see if there was anything near San Juan, but there is not.


----------



## jont (Oct 9, 2012)

Yes Ron, I am looking to trade thru II. Thanks for checking RCI


----------

